# 2006 Arctic cat TRV 500 $4000 or trade



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

*2006 Arctic cat TRV 500 $3500 or trade*

this is a great bike new tires, hi low range, 6 gal gas tank over the back wheels. seat is coming unstitched headlight on right side fell out of assemble and melted some plastic and will need to be fixed. I want $3500 or trade for camp Trailer.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok everyone I am throwing in the flatbed with the price come test drive it see how fun it is.


----------

